# suche alternative^^



## Erdengott (4. August 2010)

hallo ich habe bis jetzt nur WoW gezockt seit der ersten beta an^^ und Wow is mir einfach mittlerweile ein zu sehr abgedroschenes fades game geworden -.- und bin nun auf der suche nach einer alternative 


und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir nen game empfehlen könnt wäre warhammer eine gute alternative? zu WoW ^^ sry wenn ich hier im falschen forum sein sollte^^


----------



## beoyosel (4. August 2010)

Global Agenda, Guild Wars, Age of Conan, Star Trek Online, Warhmmer Online, Runes of Magic,Ever Quest 1 & 2, Battle Forge, LOCO, S4 Leauge.....

kommt darauf an was du den gerne spielen willst, ich hab dir einfach mal ein paar Abo games und F2p reingeposted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. August 2010)

beoyosel schrieb:


> Global Agenda, Guild Wars, Age of Conan, Star Trek Online, Warhmmer Online, Runes of Magic,Ever Quest 1 & 2, Battle Forge, LOCO, S4 Leauge.....
> 
> kommt darauf an was du den gerne spielen willst, ich hab dir einfach mal ein paar Abo games und F2p reingeposted
> 
> ...



Er hat viel gutes aufgezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Starcraft2 währe auch noch eine langzeitbeschäftigung ^^


----------



## Holy_strike (4. August 2010)

Oder probier doch mal ein paar sehr sehr alte Spiele wieder aus. Abandonware nennt man diese, Spiele wie battle isle, might & magic und siedler 1 + 2 und ufo: enemy unknown. Sei es aus nostalgischen Gründen oder das Spielprinzip... Die Spiele machen mir hammer spaß immer wieder.


----------



## orestx (4. August 2010)

Die beste Alternative zu WoW ist sicherlich EQ2. Würde das mal 14 Tage kostenlos testen, zumindest wenn dir spannende Quests und PVE - Inhalt wichtig sind. Wenn du mehr Wert auf PVP legst, wäre Warhammer oder AION eventuell interessant.


----------



## Daddelprinz (4. August 2010)

Erdengott schrieb:


> hallo ich habe bis jetzt nur WoW gezockt seit der ersten beta an^^ und Wow is mir einfach mittlerweile ein zu sehr abgedroschenes fades game geworden -.- und bin nun auf der suche nach einer alternative
> 
> 
> und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir nen game empfehlen könnt wäre warhammer eine gute alternative? zu WoW ^^ sry wenn ich hier im falschen forum sein sollte^^



Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine Alternative zu WoW. Vielleicht wollen das einige nicht wahr haben, es ist aber so. Derzeit gibt es kein Spiel was mehr zu bieten hat, geschweige denn technisch besser ist. Mit Warhammer bist Du schon gut bedient. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Blick auf AION werfen. Trotzdem ist unterm Strich WoW immer noch unangefochten. Die meisten warten auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Lorghi (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine Alternative zu WoW. Vielleicht wollen das einige nicht wahr haben, es ist aber so. Derzeit gibt es kein Spiel was mehr zu bieten hat, geschweige denn technisch besser ist. Mit Warhammer bist Du schon gut bedient. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Blick auf AION werfen. Trotzdem ist unterm Strich WoW immer noch unangefochten. Die meisten warten auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2.



Du solltest mal Lotro zocken!


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2010)

Es gibt schon alternativen nur die anderen Spiele haben immer besondere Schwerpunkte.
Also Warhammer hat z.b. das beste PvP atm dafür kannst du aber Questen und den Pve Content in die Tonne klopfen.
Aion hat meiner Meinung ein nicht so gutes PvP dafür aber Super grafik und für alle die Spaß am Grinden oder endlos farmen haben können hier ihren Spaß haben.
Genau so ists wahrscheinlich bei den meisten anderen Spielen auch.


----------



## Erdengott (4. August 2010)

hmm was haltet ihr von Age of conan?


----------



## nea-polis (4. August 2010)

Ha! Keine Chance! Wer einmal den dunklen Dämon WoW verfallen ist, ist für immer an ihn gebunden. Es gibt keine Alternativen und auch keine Rettung! 
Muuuhhhhaaahhhhhaaaaa......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garug (4. August 2010)

Das es keine Alternative zu WoW gibt stimmt zum glück nicht, wer anderes behauptet sollte sich evtl behandeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du gern PvP machst ist warhammer auf jeden fall die richtige Adresse, wenn du allerdings der pve Spieler bist solltest die Hände von War lassen und dir mal Herr der Ringe Online anschauen (ab herbst f2p).

Ich selber bin z.B. von WoW damals auf Warhammer umgestiegen und bereue es bis heute nicht, trotz der gerne mal auftretenden bugs ( its not a Bug its a feature trifft bei warhammer oft zu ).


----------



## Erdengott (4. August 2010)

hm ok aber ich wollte eigtl wissen ob AGE OF CONAN ne gute alternative ist gute gameplay etc ^^ 




ich zock schon über 5 jahre wow mit pausen seit lichking macht es einfach kein spaß mehr gameplay haben sie mit lichking vermurkst ^^


----------



## xerkxes (4. August 2010)

Erdengott schrieb:


> hm ok aber ich wollte eigtl wissen ob AGE OF CONAN ne gute alternative ist gute gameplay etc ^^
> ich zock schon über 5 jahre wow mit pausen seit lichking macht es einfach kein spaß mehr gameplay haben sie mit lichking vermurkst ^^



Wenn du gute Hardware hast und dir der Wechsel von einer knutscheleichten Welt in eine brutalanimalische keine Probleme bereitet kannst AOC durchaus mal antesten. Auch das gameplay ist natürlich nicht das selbe...


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2010)

Erdengott schrieb:


> hmm was haltet ihr von Age of conan?



Age of Conan ist eine gute Alternative, wenn du auf PvE stehst. Denn das macht AoC inzwischen sehr gut. PvP ist dort aber nicht so der Burner. Warhammer wiederum wäre etwas für dich, wenn du hauptsächlich PvP spielen willst.
Und aber nur dann! PvE in Warhammer ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht sonderlich gut. Jedenfalls zu schlecht für PvE-Dauerzocker. Herr der Ringe hat auch schönes PvE, allerdings noch schlechteres PvP als Wow. Außerdem krankt es meiner Meinung nach an zu wenig Spielern. Wenn man da Wow gewöhnt ist, dann fühlt man sich da oft in den falschen Film versetzt, wenn man plötzlich tagelang nach passenden Gruppen suchen muss.



nea-polis schrieb:


> Ha! Keine Chance! Wer einmal den dunklen Dämon WoW verfallen ist, ist für immer an ihn gebunden. Es gibt keine Alternativen und auch keine Rettung!
> Muuuhhhhaaahhhhhaaaaa......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt keine Alternative zu Bud Spencer. Zu Wow gibt es glücklicherweise genug und es werden mehr.


----------



## Casp (4. August 2010)

Es gibt halt so viele Möglichkeiten, selbst Informationen zu beschaffen...


----------



## Wutprobe (4. August 2010)

Also musst du eigentlich für dich selber entscheiden aber was ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen kann sind:

AION:

Ich spiele es eigentlich schon seid es draußen ist mit mehr oder weniger langen bzw. kurzen pausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das spiel ist richtig klasse bis auf das man am leveln ein bisschen länger sizt was das game eigentlich auch ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wird sich mit 2.0 eh etwas ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /kommt bald

Herr der Ringe:

Ich hab das game zwar ewig nicht mehr gespielt aber für nen rein PvEler ist das echt ein hit geniale grafik coole quests und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß nur nicht ob zz noch viel los ist und wie es mit dem f2p modell aussehen wird aber ich war damals davon begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





im großen und ganzen denke ich aber das dir alles keine richtige alternative zu wow bieten wird ... wenn man wow gewöhnt ist gewöhnt man sich auch an das einfach gewordene leveln raiden und und und...


----------



## Rhak (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine Alternative zu WoW. Vielleicht wollen das einige nicht wahr haben, es ist aber so. Derzeit gibt es kein Spiel was mehr zu bieten hat, geschweige denn technisch besser ist. Mit Warhammer bist Du schon gut bedient. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Blick auf AION werfen. Trotzdem ist unterm Strich WoW immer noch unangefochten. Die meisten warten auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2.



made my day, fool xD

WoW hat fünf Jahre immer weiter daran gearbeitet möglichst viele MMO-Aspekte zu vereinen und auf die breite Masse hin auszurichten. WoW ist ein gutes Spiel wenn man von allem etwas haben möchte. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das einzige was WoW ansonsten attraktiv macht, die große Spielwelt, die sich in der langen Zeit entwickelt hat und manchmal nette Bossmechaniken in Instanzen sind. Abgesehen davon, gibt es für fast jeden Aspekt ein Spiel, dass es besser macht als WoW.

PvE: Herr der Ringe Online (abgesehen von den teils unspannenden Bosskämpfen)
PvP: Warhammer (und andere, nur mein persönlicher Favorit)
Grafik: Knackpunkt...wem Comicgrafik gefällt der mag WoW hier vorziehen, wer Wert auf feinere Grafik legt spielt wohl eher Aion, Age of Conan, Herr der Ringe und andere...

Und das sind nur die gröbsten Dinge.

@TE Achtung! Warhammer wirklich nur anfassen wenn dir PvP richtig Spaß macht. Es gibt zwar auch Dungeons in Warhammer, der Fokus liegt aber auf PvP (bzw. RvR) und du wirst damit in WAR auch mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## Manfred64 (4. August 2010)

Probier´s einfach aus - du kannst als zeitlich unbegrenzte Trial das gesamte Startgebiet von AoC, die Stadt Tortage, machen.
Das dauert bis ca. Level 20 soweit ich weiss.



Erdengott schrieb:


> hm ok aber ich wollte eigtl wissen ob AGE OF CONAN ne gute alternative ist gute gameplay etc ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manfred64 (4. August 2010)

Ja, bie HdRO ist noch jede Menge los und kommen immer wieder neue Leute ins Spiel.



Oegi schrieb:


> Also musst du eigentlich für dich selber entscheiden aber was ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen kann sind:
> 
> AION:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilrolille (9. August 2010)

Auch cool wenn nen WoW Spieler im WAR Forum nach Alternativen fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darfst im WoW Forum nimma posten? Und warum ist es so schwer sich über ein Spiel was einen interessiert vorab zu erkundigen und es einfach zu testen? Fragen über Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Str8edge (10. August 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Auch cool wenn nen WoW Spieler im WAR Forum nach Alternativen fragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du im WoW Forum nach ner Alternative fragst wirst du in Grund und Boden geflamed. Vielicht erhofft sich der TE hier eine differenziertere oder reflektierte Antwort von Leuten die den Schritt zur Alternative schon gewagt haben.

Zum Topic:

Wie schon tausendfach geschrieben ist Warhammer was für Fans von organisiertem Massen-PvP. Der Teil des Spiels macht mMn. auch richtig viel Laune... die Szenarien gehen auch in Ordnung und sind neben den Massenschlachten ein echter Skilltest für einzelne Spieler. Die Spielmechanik läuft aber um einiges Langsamer ab als in WoW. Du hast also mehr Zeit dir zu überlegen was du als nächstes machst, was im Gegensatz zu bestimmten Rotationen, die man auswendig lernt, steht. 
Das PvE in Warhammer ist allerdings eher nicht so der Bringer. Die Umgebungen sind alle schön designt, und es macht auch echt Spass die Welt zu erforschen, allerdings sind die Quest recht einfach gehalten, und die Verknüpfung mit der Story erfolgt auch nur über den Wälzer des Wissens und die langen Questtexte. Man wird nicht wirklich in die Story reingesogen und sie ist auch nicht wirklich integraler Bestand des Gameplays. Wer was über die Story erfahren will, muss lesen... und zwar sehr viel lesen. Das ist besonders Schade, weil gerade die Story im Warhammer Universum gigantisch ist. Leider ist die Story in Warhammer Online schlecht präsentiert.

Age of Conan hat einen schönen fordernden PvE Anteil. Die Story ist auch sehr schön in Szene gesetzt, und man wird auch unweigerlich Teil der Story beimerledigen der Quests, ohne unendliche Texte zu lesen. Das wird durch eine Dialog Option im Spiel ermöglicht. Die konsequenz beschränkt sich meistens eher auch Quest annhemen oder ablehnen allerdings ist es netter verpackt. Präsentation und Grafik sind auch toll wenn man den richtigen Computer hat. Die Spielfelder sind allerdings nicht ganz so groß (zumindest die alten, die Spielfelder der Erweiterung sind viel größer geworden), und man fühlt sich manchmal wie durch Schläuche geleitet. Das Crafting und Sammeln ist mMn. auch nicht optimal. Ist teilweise schon beinharter Grind, ohne das da am Ende viel rauskommt. Instanzen, Quests und Endcontent (durch die neue Erweiterung) gibt es jetzt allerdings genug. Fragt sich nur ob allen das Fraktions System auch gefällt.
Zum PvP kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen. Das hab ich relativ früh aufgegeben. Die Klassen sind halt schlicht weg nicht gut gebalanced. Die PvP Verfechter begründen es immer mit der Aussage, das es ein Gruppenbezogenes PvP Spiel ist. <-- schmeckt nun mal nicht jedem. Die Minigames werden von Stammgruppen beherrscht die PUG´s abfarmen, was als Rdm auch nicht wirklich Spass bringt. Die Keepschlachten sind auch nicht sonderlich aufregend. Ping, Performance und Serverstabilität geht unglaublich in die Brüche. Neulinge haben es im PvP besoinders schwer... zu erst hast du einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Nachteil weil du kein PvP Equip hast, und das farmen eines solchen ist auch nicht wirklich einfach wenn man nicht in einer BORI kontrollierenden Gilde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum anderen ist PvP in Age of Conan sehr anspruchsvoll und schwierig zu erlernen. Die Hardcore PvP-Knochen schwören aber drauf. Scahu dir ein paar Duell Videos auf Youtube an... ist wirklich nicht ohne. Ich habs halt irgendwann aufgegeben...


----------



## bananenflipo (10. August 2010)

free to play oder pay to play?


----------



## Kalyptus (10. August 2010)

Lorghi schrieb:


> Du solltest mal Lotro zocken!




Da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. 




Str8edge schrieb:


> Wie schon tausendfach geschrieben ist Warhammer was für Fans von organisiertem Massen-PvP. Der Teil des Spiels macht mMn. auch richtig viel Laune... die Szenarien gehen auch in Ordnung und sind neben den Massenschlachten ein echter Skilltest für einzelne Spieler. Die Spielmechanik läuft aber um einiges Langsamer ab als in WoW. Du hast also mehr Zeit dir zu überlegen was du als nächstes machst, was im Gegensatz zu bestimmten Rotationen, die man auswendig lernt, steht.
> Das PvE in Warhammer ist allerdings eher nicht so der Bringer. Die Umgebungen sind alle schön designt, und es macht auch echt Spass die Welt zu erforschen, allerdings sind die Quest recht einfach gehalten, und die Verknüpfung mit der Story erfolgt auch nur über den Wälzer des Wissens und die langen Questtexte. Man wird nicht wirklich in die Story reingesogen und sie ist auch nicht wirklich integraler Bestand des Gameplays. Wer was über die Story erfahren will, muss lesen... und zwar sehr viel lesen. Das ist besonders Schade, weil gerade die Story im Warhammer Universum gigantisch ist. Leider ist die Story in Warhammer Online schlecht präsentiert.




Stimmt Warhammer wir ab T4 langweilig. Tut mir leid aber den ganzen Tag von Burg zu Burg hetzen, macht zumindest mir nicht lange Spaß. Und Altdorf plündern ist auch nur das erste mal was neues sonst immer das gleiche Schema.

Was schön wäre wenn man wie in anderen Spielen zurück könnte und den wälzer des Wissen weitermachen könnte, aber hier eine falsche Bewegung und du bist ein Huhn.


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2010)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Was schön wäre wenn man wie in anderen Spielen zurück könnte und den wälzer des Wissen weitermachen könnte, aber hier eine falsche Bewegung und du bist ein Huhn.



ALso ich hab meine T1 Wälzer Einträge alle auf 40 gemacht. Das dumme Open PvP Regelwerk gibts ja nicht mehr und auf den Core Servern ist das kein Problem (und für 1-2 Einträge im RvR Gebiet ist es dann besonders lustig, wenn man als Huhn den Feinden ausweichen muss^^)


----------



## Winduric (10. August 2010)

Hi,
Also ich habe in den Letzten 4 Jahren viele online Games ausprobiert angefangen von WoW,Tabula Rasa,AOC,War,AION und bin derzeit bei AION hängen geblieben.
WoW is nach 4 Jahren einfach ausgeluscht ewig das gleiche Marken farmen hier Marken farmen da Boss umhauen wo die Mechaniken scho uralt sind usw.
Tabula Rasa wurde leider off genommen wa aber ein sehr geniales Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AOC hab ich am Release Tag angefangen hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht nur leider wa früher der Endconntent noch nicht so wie er sein sollte viele Buggs.
Aber AOC machte in jeder hinsicht Spaß Pve sowie PvP.

War hab ich nur kurz gespielt aber was mit sehr gefallen hat wa das PvP lvln über die Minigames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AION Top Grafik sehr geiles Kampfystem ,PvP macht mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß,einzigste was ein wenig nervt is das farmen von Mats oder das Grinden aber da gewöhnt man sich dran
(obwohl das mats grinden ja nicht anderes is als wie bei WOW marken farmen)

Alles in allem musst du halt selber wissen was du spielen willst.Aber schau halt mal auf die Hp der jeweiligen Spiele und was dir zusagt machste dir nen Trial Acc testet es wens gefällt kaufen wenn nicht was anders testen.

Oder du wartest halt auf GW2 ,Tera Online SWTOR oder Blade and Soul(*sabber*)


mfg


----------



## xontroulis (10. August 2010)

Aion ist fuer jeden PvP begeisterten Spieler der aber auch gerne content im PVE hat das beste Spiel.


----------



## Malzbier09 (10. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass es momentan in Sachen PvP Endgame irgentein Spiel gibt dass an WoW rankommt (was macht denn bitte mehr Spaß als um einen Firstkill wettzueifern?).
PvP ist in WoW leider etwas verkommen dennoch anspruchsvoll und spaßig.
Aber jeder muss wissen was ihm gefällt, ich würds mit einem anderen Genre probieren sowas wie RTS oder einem Shooter.


----------



## Winduric (10. August 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass es momentan in Sachen PvP Endgame irgentein Spiel gibt dass an WoW rankommt (was macht denn bitte mehr Spaß als um einen Firstkill wettzueifern?).
> PvP ist in WoW leider etwas verkommen dennoch anspruchsvoll und spaßig.
> Aber jeder muss wissen was ihm gefällt, ich würds mit einem anderen Genre probieren sowas wie RTS oder einem Shooter.



Wo is WoW anspruchsvoll und wo hat wow den besten pvp endconnt!
Arena is das einzig anspruchsvolle wo man mal nicht seine 3 tasten standart rota drückt.
Aion hat scho eine gute Mischung aus beiden ohne PvP also keep fights keine tolles pve inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2010)

Ich glaub, er meinte PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (11. August 2010)

Schnell PvP ohne sich einen Kopp zu machen -WoW
Schnell RvR ohne sich einen Kopp zu machen -War
Gehobens RvR mit sich einem Kopp machen -DaoC
Hardcore PvP mit Frustpotenzial- Darkfall
PvP mit Mädchen in lustigen Faschingskostümen ohne jegliche Balance -Aion
PvP mit viel Lag und ohne Sinn und Verstand aber mit Blut - AoC
Gruppen PvP ohne monatliche Gebühren - Guild Wars
PvP mit wenigen Tasten, schrecklicher Grafik und schmerzenden Toden, dafür kostenlos - Meridian 59


Mit PvE kenn ich mich nicht aus, habe aber gehört Everquest 2 soll ganz gut sein, ist wohl aber dem Itemshop zum opfer gefallen.
LotRO wird demnächts kostenlos oder ist es schon und hat eine schöne Spielwelt.

Achja, Finger weg von Star Trek Online!


----------



## Klimpergeld (11. August 2010)

Also ich habe auch mit wow aufgehört, weil ich mich so auf star wars old republic freue.

Ich habe ersatzweise mit war angefangen, was mal gänzlich anders ist als WoW. Mein Ding war es nicht so, weil es einfach wirklich GAR Nichts anderes als PvP zu bieten hat.Übrigens brauchst du eine Kreditkarte oder musst dir gametimecards kaufen. Mit der EC karte zahlen is nich mehr.




Dann bin ich zu Hdro gegangen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Für ein MMO, dass nich wow ist, hat es eine echt große community. Außerdem ist die story einfach gut und steht auch im Vordergrund. Das Pve system ist stimmig und macht spaß (es gibt zb. 3-er Inis für spontanrunden) und die Quests sind einfach teilweise total witzig aber auch ziemlich spannend. Und vor allem..... ABWECHSLUNGSREICH!




Is meiner Meinung nach für einen ex-wowler die beste alternative, weil es viele aspekte von wow noch besser macht. PvP hab ich mcih noch nich mit befasst aber naja.... Is halt kein PvP spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine Alternative zu WoW. Vielleicht wollen das einige nicht wahr haben, es ist aber so. Derzeit gibt es kein Spiel was mehr zu bieten hat, geschweige denn technisch besser ist. Mit Warhammer bist Du schon gut bedient. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Blick auf AION werfen. Trotzdem ist unterm Strich WoW immer noch unangefochten. Die meisten warten auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2.




Das ist vllt. deine Meinung, aber ganz sicher nicht meine und auch nicht die Meinung vieler anderer. WOW ist einfach zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit der richtigen Werbestrategie erschienen. Und da man bei MMos viel Zeit investieren muss, wechselt man auch nicht so schnell. 
Das PVE ist bei HDRO um Längen besser- die Story ist spannend, während man bei WOW ständig Wildschweine oder Wölfe... jagen muss. Die Atmosphäre ist auch besser, da dort niemand auf einem rosa Mammut oder Motorrad!! rumfährt.

Das PVP ist bei WAR und bei Guild Wars auch um Längen besser als bei WOW. 

WOW ist just Hype- Alternativen gibt es und die sind auch besser.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. August 2010)

WOW ist ausgereift und sitzt auf dem Thron, dass ist Fakt. Ob es das beste ist ... fraglich.
Ähm was ist an WOW Gut? Naja das PVP ist an sich dadurch interessant, dass die BGS recht lustig gemacht sind und sich stark unterscheiden. Wintergrasp ist mal cool, da man als Lowie auch im Auto viel erreichen kann, mehr als bei WAR an einer Kriegsmaschine. 
Aber WOW ist alt. Sie frischen es auf, aber es ist alt. AltE Konzepte, kein Open PVP wirklich möglich, Marken sind eingeführt und Item geilheit besimmt einfach das Spiel. Es ist eben altes Konzept. Items, höhere Inis stärker Monster und mit jeder Arena Saison neue Items für PVP. Arena ist zwar cool, stört aber dass Balanced vom PVP. Weil man nun alle Klassen darauf anpassen muss. In der Arena gut zu sein und im PVE. 
WAR hat genau diesen Fehler auch gemacht, zu stark Skills aufs PVP geschnitten. 

Nein Alternativen gibt es viele. Einfach umsehen und probieren. Fast jede bude bietet Trials an. Endlos ist ja eh schwachfug, AoC hat es glaube auch eingeführt. Aber ne Endloss Trial ergibt ja =) keinen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will die Leute Ködern und wer einmal testen will und deinen einen ACC aufmachen möchte. Kann ja locker zweimal Trial bestellen. Meine =) wo ist das Problem. Fast jeder hat zwei Emails 1 Private und 1 für Uni oder Arbeit. Da einfach Spam sehr schnell geht und man somit eine hat, bei der man ruhig bissel was bekommen kann. Also kann fast jeder 2 mal Trial anmelden, ist ja kein Problem. Also 14 Tage schauen, testen und probieren und dann 14 Tage Vorbereiten oder 7 Tage oder 21 Tage je nach Trial. Free2play, ob mit Ingameitem Shop oder nicht, einfach probieren. Runes of Magic ist garnicht so schlecht und schick gemacht. Einfach gehalten, aber Free2Play und recht gut von der Qulität auch. Also einfach zocken, meine Endgame wird man nicth voll mit machen, aber das Spiel sehen und kennenlernen 0 Problem. 
Guild Wars kostet einmalig was und dann nichts mehr. Das ist top, wie als kaufste dir ein Offline Game. Da man heute fast alles Online Registriert, ist also Guild Wars am Ende ein "Offline" Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schick gemacht und im PVP recht gut. Da man viele Optionen hat und alles im PVP stark sein kann. Du kannst Klassen auf Schaden, Tanken oder Bewachen oder halt CC spielen. Alles 0 Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur Skills und fertig ^^
Auch andere Games sind hübsch gemacht. Hab mal Darkfall probiert und war erstaunt. Die KI der Mobs ist echt witzig, so macht mal PVE auch etwas mehr spaß und ist net so langweilig. Durch Geräusche und kein Target, muss man sich verstecken um zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alsi ch mal getestet hab und meine erste Massenschlacht hatte, musste ich zu einem Dorf laufen, dass ich dann zu unserer Gildenburg konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja ... kurz gesagt ich hab Überlebt, weil ich leise gelaufen bin strekcneweise und mich versteckt habe ^^
Eve Online bietet auch für Carebears was, was super ist. Sollte mehr Sandbox versuchen Ecken zu schaffen, wo man auch sowas betreiben kann und ecken wo PVP eben wirklich hart ist und frusten sein kann. Eve bietet viele Optionen, viele Möglichkeiten und vorallem man kann sich gut Spezialisieren, alles wird am Ende bissel gebraucht und nicht nur Kampf. 

Also gibt genug Alternativen. Aber ich find WAR ist als Alternative für WOW net so zu empfehlen. Am Ende ist es fast das selbe, mit anderen Figuren und einem PVP was sich RVR nennt. Da ist Darkfall, Guild Wars (was auch älter ist als WAR) und zum Beispiel Eve Online wirklich ne bessere alternative. Weil sie wirklich anders sind und nicht nur tief im Detail versteckt anders sind, sondern dort wo es wichtig ist und es auffällt und im Detail ;p auch. Meine Weltraum und =) Schwert ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied ^^


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2010)

Warum WoW mehr Gamer hat? 
Ganz einfach WoW macht süchtig und wer nicht ewig viel Zeit investiert bekommt auch nix(achtung leicht übertrieben).
Ausserdem hat WoW alles in einem also so ungefähr für jeden was wobei andere Spiele sich auf bestimmte Dinge konzentrieren
War hat z.b. nen super PvP wie ich finde aber der Quest kontent Pve INis und Berufe sind einfach crap
Aion ist mehr was für Leute die auf grinden stehen
und so ist bei den meisten anderen MMos sie ham bestimmte bereiche in denen sie total gut sind aber andere Bereiche wurde vernachlässigt deswegen ham diese Spiel meist kleine Communitys die das Spiel aber auch genau wegen der Bereiche in denen das Spiel gut ist spielen.
Deswegen hat WoW aber lange nicht den besten PvP Content und nicht den besten Pve Content den haben meiner Meinung nach andere Spiele WoW hat von allen ein bisschen und einige gefällt der hingeklatsche Unbalance PvP Content oder der langweilig Pve Content anderen halt nicht.
Deswegen sind andere Spiele aber nicht besser oder schlecht als WoW sie haben halt nur andere Schwerpunkte in denen sie gut sind.


----------



## Metzelkoch (12. August 2010)

Man muß aber auch sagen das das Warhammer PvP nicht mit dem im WOW zu vergleichen ist ...

Warhammer is viel einfacher gestrickt und auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt.

WoW ist viel viel Kompexer und fehlerlastiger und halt auf Arenen ausgelegt.

Bei wow macht mir fast am meisten spaß duelle vor og zu machen ... das hast du halt bei WAR nicht.
Wenn du irgendwie duelle machen solltest sind sie echt megalangweilig.

Mir gefällt z.b. das wow pvp viel besser als das warhammer pvp.


----------



## Lord Gama (12. August 2010)

Ich würde dir auch Lotro empfehlen. Ich habs vor kurzemerst angefangen und es macht nen heiden Spaß wenn man von WoW dahin wechselt.

Ein nettes Berufesystem, interessante Klassen. Leider mMn etwas unbalanced, aber ansonsten gut. Mich konnte es nur leider nicht auf Dauer fesseln, weil die Laufwege doch schon ziemlich krass sind teilweise und man als Anfänger vieles nicht findet, auch nciht nach langem Suchen. Immer nur Andere fragen will man ja auch ned, auch wenn die Leute sehr zuvorkommend sind. ;-)

Einzig und allein die Rüstungen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Ich konnte teilweise nicht erkennen ob Jemand den Char grad gemacht hat oder schon im Endcontent spielt. Da fand ich WoW schon besser, weil man am Ende eine (mehr oder weniger) geile Rüssi hat und auffällt. Nicht jedem wichtig, aber mir gefällt sowas schon.


----------



## kylezcouzin (12. August 2010)

Das einzige was  dich ewig beschäftigen würde wäre wenn du dir wc3 zulegst und dann versuchst gegen nen Koreaner zu gewinnen^^


----------



## Varagon (12. August 2010)

Wenn man nach Alternativen suchst sollte man vllt auch angeben was man für ein Genre bevorzugt.

MMORPG? Hm ich glaube ich habe alles probiert außer AOC und warum weil 13GB Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber empfehlen kann ich RoM als F2P, HDR hat mir nicht gefallen. GW war mit zu pvp lastig, Aion omg kein Kommentar dazu, Allods ganz nett F2P aber z.B. Mounts nur gegen Bares,   meine Hoffnung ist TERA, SWTOR oder GW 2

Strategie: Ganz klar atm Starcraft 2 da schmeißt du zwar Blizzard auch Geld in den Hals aber einmalig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ne kommen ja noch mindestens 2 Addons :>

Shooter? Hm ich zocke immer noch COD 4 MW (deutsch) < nicht das mein Post gelöscht wird > weil MW2 mir die 60€ nicht wert waren.

Ansonsten zocke ich oft LOL oder Offline Demigod ,dass sind Dota Varianten zu WC3 Dota Allstars


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. August 2010)

Genau hier ist das Problem.
Aber wenn man über WAR PVP redet scheift man zu stark ab. Denn WAR PVP hat kein klares Ziel. Es war mal auf Massen PVP ausgelegt, jetzt hat man vieles runter geschraubt von SPieler zahlen und Immunitäten eingeführt. Hat aber keine Raidweiten Buffs und Schutzfähigkeiten (außer Rare Skills wie Hold the Line, weswegen dat Ding einfach mal gut ist). Dann fängt man aber an, ein SC zu entwerfen für 6vs6? Das geht am Ende eben schief.

WOW war mal auf kleine Gruppen ausgelegt, wie damals halt üblich. Gruppen Buffs usw. Dsa PVP war mehr im BG zu finden und man musste mit Gruppen planen. Gruppe 1 Defft halt Punkt X Gruppe 2 Attackiert, Gruppe 3 greift ein, wo es brennt usw. Die Arena hat dieses Balanced völlig vernichtet. Da jetzt eben die Skills für Arena aufgehen müssen und damit kommt es vor, dass gute 3 Teams oder 5 Teams recht stabil stehen oder einzelne Klassen enorm stark sein können (Retripalas und Todesritter halt als Beispiel). 

Bei WAR war das Ziel Massenschlachten zu machen. Nur sind die Skills nicht angepasst, dass Gruppen Konzept passt auch net. Meine bei Eve zum Beispiel, was deutlich älter ist. Gibt es halt 10er Gruppe die Suqad. Dann gibt es glaub ich den Wing mit je 5 Squads und die Fleet mit je 5 Wings. Diese ganze Sache wird aber nicht angzeigt im Fenster. Sondern ist einfache zum Buffen per Ganglinks und Leadership gedacht. Find Schade das WAR auch hier nicht Versucht hat, ein Gruppenkonzept aufzubauen, was eben der Massenschlacht entgegen kommt und bei Wintergraps in WOW wird deutlich, dass WOW genau so wneig auf mehr als 40 Leute ausgelegt ist. Da 2 Raid Gruppe dort drin, ja sich gegen Seitig das Zeug wegnehmen können usw. Also es geht halt auch da nicht vollständig auf. Doch WOW ist alt und WAR neu. Deswegen find ich ist WAR nicht die wirkliche Alternative. 

Wie gesagt gibt etliche Games. viele wurden genannt. F2P egal wie sie heißen, kann man immer probieren. Meine ob man dauerhaft dabei bleibt ist egal. Aber ein Offline spiel, wird ja oft einmal richtig durch gezockt und dann halt nochmal, wenn man "Erfolge" sucht. Also EasteR Eggs, Geheimnisse usw. oder es die Option außerhalb deR storyline biete. Am Ende ist ein free2play ja nichts anderes. Man zockt, sieht vielleicht die eine oder andere Ini (die Lows) aber dat Endgame, wird man selten mit erleben. Aber man kann dennoch so spaß haben.


----------



## Makalvian (12. August 2010)

Das einzigste was wirklich gegen Langeweile hilft ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwYaQx89EoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw I´m Mr. Perky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agarthor (12. August 2010)

Mir gehts genauso hab auch kein bock mehr auf WoW zurzeit spiel ich Star Trek online das macht super spaß vorallem raumkampf teste einfach mal die demo version das kriegste schon nen kleinen einblick der chat ist zwar englisch das game ist aber größtenteils auf deutsch wird momentan aber noch übersetzt und wenn du ne deutsche flotte (wie gilde) hast machts gleich noch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bodenmissionen sind nett wenn keine bugs sind die kommen selten vor aber wenndan richtig! trotzdem super spiel und wird ganze zeit drann gearbeitet ^^ ansonsten kann ich dir noch empfehlen kauf dir ne xbox 360 da kannste auch viel zeit rein stecken vor allem mit cod^^


----------



## Nahemis (12. August 2010)

AION! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ein super geiles Game, tolle Grafik, super Gameplay sowie gute PvE und PvP Inhalte!

mfg


----------



## Fingertips (12. August 2010)

Ja AION ist wirklich toll...wenn man frustresistent ist, NCFail mag, den Support nicht benötigt und auch sonst keine so hohen Ansprüche stellt. Nur dumm das das leider auch auf die meisten anderen MMO's zuftifft.

Von daher mein Tipp: StarCraft II (und ja, WAR ist für zwischendurch auch ganz nett, aber leider nicht auf Dauer)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> AION!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also übertreiben musst du da ja wohl nicht, das gameplay ist wie in jedem anderen mmo, das pve ist einfach nur tank&spank und grind. Das pvp ist recht gut, allerdings sehr zeitintensiv um gute rüstung für eben dieses zu bekommen um da überhaupt eine chance zu haben. Da ist War für zwischendurch besser


----------



## Nahemis (12. August 2010)

> FingertipsJa AION ist wirklich toll...wenn man frustresistent ist, NCFail mag, den Support nicht benötigt und auch sonst keine so hohen Ansprüche stellt. Nur dumm das das leider auch auf die meisten anderen MMO's zuftifft.



So viel Pessimismus und Traurigkeit...ich glaub...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich muß weinen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folkthing (12. August 2010)

hab ich was verpasst? warum wird behauptet lotro habe ein super grafik Oo hab vor einigen wochen mal die testversion angespielt und die grafik hat mir kein bisschen zu gesagt, da ist mir die wow classic grafik noch lieber gewesen


----------



## Boccanegra (13. August 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? warum wird behauptet lotro habe ein super grafik Oo hab vor einigen wochen mal die testversion angespielt und die grafik hat mir kein bisschen zu gesagt, da ist mir die wow classic grafik noch lieber gewesen


Weil es eine Super-Grafik hat. Man unterscheide die Qualität der Grafik vom persönlichen Geschmack. Ein Spiel kann eine sehr gute Grafik haben, und dennoch muss einem weder die Grafik, ihr Stil etc.,  noch das Spiel selbst zusagen. Oder  eben umgekehrt.


----------



## Diaboli (13. August 2010)

Ich kann dir als einzige wirkliche alternative zu WoW nur Aion empfehlen!
War, AoC etc. sind auch geile spiele jedoch denke ich das man als eingefleischer WoW&#314;er eher mit Aion sich anfreunden kann!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. August 2010)

Jap es ist Geschmack. Die Modells sind recht einfach animiert. Aber die Landschaft find ich bei Lotro wirklich gelungen. Die Landschaft und Gebäude passen zur Größe. Man hat Quests Hubs an Geschmackvollen Orten. Nicht irgendwo paar Leute stehen. Sondern halt wirklich kleine Camps oder jemand der sich halt verlauefn hat usw. Also passend und sehr stimmig. Auch die alten Ruinen, wirken sehr schön. Diese Riesigen Gebäude und zerfallenen alten Mauern, wirken sehr stimmig.
Auch WOW wirkt auf seine alten Tage und für seinen Grafik Stil sehr stimmig. Auch wenn dort einige Gebäude kleiner sind, hat man sich halt stark an WCIII und WCII gehlten vom Stil. Dennoch weiß man das man im Gebirge ist oder im Wald. 


Aber Grafik Stil ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jepharin (16. August 2010)

Ich kann nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit WAR und Aion sprechen, da ich bis auf WoW sonst noch kein MMO gezockt habe. 

WAR hat mir persönlich einige Zeit Spass gemacht, bis es ins nicht vorhandene "Endgame" ging. Da war dann nicht mehr als in den Camps hocken und auf Lock warten, und wenns dann soweit war, im verbuggten Altdorf rumeiern. Is allerdings schon eine Zeitlang her, das ich zuletzt WAR gespielt hab, kann ja sein dass sich da schon etwas getan hat. SZs waren dann auch nicht mehr wirklich möglich, weil du von Stammgruppen einfach zerlegt worden bist. Und vom taktischen Anspruch.. naja, AOE-Spam halt. Nichts aufregendes. Habe übrigens Chosen als Main gespielt. Ich war auch damals auf einem zu der Zeit gut besuchten Server (Drakenwald) in ner recht guten Destro-Gilde. Hat alles doch schon Spass gemacht, aber an der Langzeitmotivation hats einfach gefehlt, weil das Spiel so unfertig rüberkam. 

Aion hab ich danach dann zum Release angefangen. Und hab es bis etwa LvL 24 mit meinem Mage ausgehalten. Das Game wurde beherrscht von stupiden Gegrinde der schlimmsten Sorte, weil einfach nicht genügend Quests vorhanden waren. Dazu die Masse an Spambots und schlechter Support. 

Das sind jetz nur meine persönlichen Eindrücke, darauf wolltest du denk ich hinaus. Wie gesagt, das alles liegt jetz schon einige Zeit zurück,


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Bei Aion hat sich einiges getan:

Support: immer noch schlecht
Grinden und Quest: deutlich mehr geworden und jedes Quest wird auch mit mehr EP Belohnt
Bots: omg, ich habe noch nie so viele in einem p2p gesehen wie in Aion *g


----------



## Phash (17. August 2010)

Warhammer,

ich hab früher mal gespielt, aber will jetzt wieder reingucken. Account grad mal reaktiviert und es patched...




Nur weiss ich nicht, welche Klasse / Rasse ich spielen soll...

Ich heile gerne, würde aber momentan eher weniger Verantwortung übernehmen wollen und würde deswegen wohl eher erstmal einen Kämpfer spielen wollen.




Nahkampf oder Fernkampf - ich weiss es nicht... irgendwas einfaches, was den geneigten Feierabendkrieger nicht überfordert, ihn aber Anschluss an Gruppen finden lässt und einfach nur Spielspaß ohne allzu komplizierte Einzelheiten bietet - hat wer einen Vorschlag?

Ich bin so unbedarft wie vor dem Kauf... hatte noch ne 1.0.5.8er Version drauf ... und weiss leider momentan garnicht was ich spielen soll


----------



## Terlian (17. August 2010)

Wechsel gerade von WAR zu HdRo.

Nach einer gewissen Weile auf 40 kann man die T4 oRvR Gebiete und die Szenarien nicht mehr sehen, spielt sich alles immer wieder gleich ab.

Berufe sind so seicht, die hat man innerhalb von einem Tag meist oben, oder man kauft etwas im AH ein und zieht die Herstellerberufe innerhalb von einer guten Stunde rauf.

PvE... gehe in eine Instanz, klatsche x-z Helden um, warte 3 Tage auf deinen nächsten Run...

Schon klar das PvP der Hauptanteil in WAR ist, aber Leute, das PvE sollte doch zumindest _etwas_ Abwechslung bieten und nicht nach einmal durch fliegen, nur noch zum gähnen und warten sein.


----------



## Pymonte (17. August 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Schon klar das PvP der Hauptanteil in WAR ist, aber Leute, das PvE sollte doch zumindest _etwas_ Abwechslung bieten und nicht nach einmal durch fliegen, nur noch zum gähnen und warten sein.



findest du, ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin sehr FROH das ich alles übers PvP erreichen kann.


----------



## Fusie (17. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> findest du, ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Interessant, kannst du über PvP auch mehr Spieler herbei zaubern?
Weil die könnte WAR wirklich gut gebrauchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (17. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> findest du, ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht um etwas mehr Abwechslung, und wenn ich mich so umhöre, das wünschen sich einige.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. August 2010)

Es geht denk ich einigen eher so, dass eben das PVE einfach was anderes sein sollte. Bei WOW hat man sich ja mal an diesen Quests versucht mit Bombern oder halt in Wintergrasp mit den Panzern. Das man eben neben den üblichen Skills, paar andere Dinge hat. Ne Quest wo man ein Dampfpanzer fährt und diesen Testen soll oder das man mit einem Zwergen im Gyropkopter paar Goblins und Snotlings vertreiben soll. Das man Snotlings einsammeln soll, für die Squigs, damit die was zu futtern haben oder das man eben ne Pilzernte sabotiert usw. Das man eben mal Dinge macht, die nicht immer Stumpf Mob killen beinhalten oder Objekt anklicken. Das verstehen einige unter alternative. Klar freuen sich viele Leute darüber, dass sie übers PVP aufsteigen können. Aber nach X mal den selben SC und X mal den Selben Burgen, wollen die Leute auch mal bissel Optionen haben. Meine bei WOW wurde ja damals, nach Veröffentlichung über die WS geschimpft, immer das selbe und im die selben BGs blablub und bei WAR ist auf einmal alles anders? Es kann einigen Langweilig werden, wenn man halt immer wieder genau die selben SC hat und dort leider nicht viel passiert und einige SC sind einfach schlecht Konzepiert oder passen nicht für höhere Tier Gebiete oder sind stumpfes Zergen. Das gefällt einigen halt, aber andere wollen einfach mal was anderes machen. Damit man eben wieder spaß hat und sich aufs Zergen und kämpfen freut und nicht wieder ... obar hatte ich gestern schon.


----------



## Pymonte (18. August 2010)

Nicht, das man bei den Panzerquests oder Bombenquests oder Rettungsquests was anderes macht, als bei einer killquest oder einer Eskortquest...
Ist halt nur anders verpackt. Und hat sich für mich auch nie anders angefühlt. Ich musste halt 100 statt 10 Mobs killen, konnte eben aber 10 in einem Schlag fertig machen. Zusätzlich brauchen diese Minispiele auch keinen Skill, da sie durch die stark vereinfachte Mechanik locker zu bewältigen sind.

Es geht halt nur um die Story, die voran getrieben wird.

Bestes Beispiel: Goblin Startgebiet. Töte X Mobs (bzw besänftige sie mit einem Gegenstand) usw. Dann fährt man mal mit einem Mount durch die Gegend. Innovation? 0. Toll ist es für einige Leute nur, weil sie eben mal ein Mount fahren dürfen und die Story nett erzählt ist. Aber mehr als Punkte abklappern tut man da auch nicht.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Es geht um etwas mehr Abwechslung, und wenn ich mich so umhöre, das wünschen sich einige.



es geht wohl eher darum das sie vom Hersteller an die Hand genommen werden und durchs spiel von bespassungsstelle zu bespassungsstelle geführt werden wollen .zu erst geht es zu dungeon 1,da gibts set a dann zu dungeon fürs bessere set b usw das ganze gepaart mit tagesquests das hans udo auch täglich was zu tun hat mit der mohrrübe auf ne belohnung vor der nase wenn er selbige auch täglich wochen lag grin... äh heldenhaft erfüllt voller tatendrang und freude weil ja ach so abweglungsreich ist. Ach in WAR hat man bedeutend mehr möglichkeiten im PvP als nur von Burg zu Burg zu rennen allerdings setzten diese möglichkeiten ne gewisse eigeninitiative vorraus da ist es halt für das gro einfacher sich dem Zerg anzuschliessen da kann man so schön den kopp abschalten und wird auch noch belohnt. klar das das mit der zeit fade wird ist halt auch ne art tagtägliche tagesquest sogar die sache mit der belohnung stimmt überein .......


----------



## Makalvian (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> es geht wohl eher darum das sie vom Hersteller an die Hand genommen werden und durchs spiel von bespassungsstelle zu bespassungsstelle geführt werden wollen .zu erst geht es zu dungeon 1,da gibts set a dann zu dungeon fürs bessere set b usw das ganze gepaart mit tagesquests das hans udo auch täglich was zu tun hat mit der mohrrübe auf ne belohnung vor der nase wenn er selbige auch täglich wochen lag grin... äh heldenhaft erfüllt voller tatendrang und freude weil ja ach so abweglungsreich ist.



Zu geil konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen... Stimmt jedenfalls 100 %

Aber da die Sinnlosigkeit von Beiträgen im lieben Buffed-Forum stetig einen neuen Höhepunkt ereicht und nicht mehr wirklich von einer Community gesprochen werden kann.

Denke ich das man sonst direkt mal wieder den Thread zu müllen kann, wie es vorher schon prakiziert wird. 

Hier herscht keine Disskusion, sondern nur noch die Reaktion.. Ala "Er hat meinen Schnuller!!!!11111omg elf"

Naja ich freu mich momentan jedenfalls auf 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zM9-HEdccYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> es geht wohl eher darum das sie vom Hersteller an die Hand genommen werden und durchs spiel von bespassungsstelle zu bespassungsstelle geführt werden wollen .zu erst geht es zu dungeon 1,da gibts set a dann zu dungeon fürs bessere set b usw das ganze gepaart mit tagesquests das hans udo auch täglich was zu tun hat mit der mohrrübe auf ne belohnung vor der nase wenn er selbige auch täglich wochen lag grin... äh heldenhaft erfüllt voller tatendrang und freude weil ja ach so abweglungsreich ist.



In WAR und mit den Kapiteln ist es natürlich was völlig anderes im PvE.
Und wenn man im Glashaus sitzt sollte man nicht mit Steinen werfen. Ruf farmen und im PvP Spieler grinden ist nichts anderes. Man tut es für Rufbelohnungen etc. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "ich mach es aus Spaß". Das machen Spieler in einem PvE-Spiel und dessen Raids auch, da geht es nicht jedem um Items und Belohnungen.
Warum muss man immer krampfhaft versuchen sich von anderen abzugrenzen, weil man ja soviel besser sein will als Spieler des Spiels x?


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2010)

och hase wo schliess ich da WAR (z extra aus (selbst in DaoC gings schlussendlich "nur" um RP grinden) ? Wenn dann reg dich darüber auf das ich mich für ne andere Art Spieler halte der halt auch sich zu "bespassen" weiss ohne das er vom Hersteller nen 100% wegweiser vor die nase gesetzt bekommt. Sprich esfür mich in zB WAR durchaus noch bedeutend mehr sachen gibt auser jeden tag von Burg zu Burg mit dem Zerg zu rennen oder tag ein tag aus ein und das selbe BG zu machen ....
Also höhr auf zu schnaufen und komm runter nur weil du wieder die ehre deines Superduperlieblings-MMOs verunglimpft fühlst .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein für mich bist du kein schlechterer Mensch nur weil du es toll findest täglich die gleichen 20 Quests abzureisen es muss auch sowas geben und ist eh dein leben was du da verbrätst.Jedem wie er halt mag und was ihm Spass bringt.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> also höhr auf zu schnaufen und komm runter nur weil du wieder die ehre deines Superduperlieblings-MMOs verunglimpft fühlst ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu deiner Info spiele ich momentan garkein MMO. Keines bietet mir momentan das, was ich suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war nie jemand, der Dailys gemacht hat, die waren mir zu blöd. Eben weil ich auf so einen repetitiven Krams nicht stehe.

Aktionen, die wir gemacht haben beinhalten zum Beispiel: zwei 5er Grüppchen aus unserer Gilde haben sich 80er Startequip gecraftet, jede Hero-Instanz einmal gespielt und mit dem Equip 1 x nach Naxxramas, dann nach Ulduar und so weiter. Eben mal schauen wozu man selbst ohne entsprechendem Equip fähig ist. Also erzähl mir nicht, dass ich mich von Bespassungsstelle zu Bespassungsstelle leiten lassen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte betonen: Jedem wie er halt mag und was ihm Spaß bringt.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2010)

dann erweck nicht den anschein genau in das von mir aufgezeigte schema f zu passen ... bzw danke für deinen lebenslauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (18. August 2010)

Ist ein Wegweisersystem grundsätzlich was Schlechtes? Und warum ist das Wegweisersystem in WAR gut und das in WoW böse? Sind die WAR Spieler alles Individualisten, die sich an die vorhandenen Wegweiser nicht richten und die WoW Spieler alles Lemminge, die nicht nach links und rechts schauen? Also die WAR Spieler schlau, WoW Spieler doof? Ein Spiel ist an sich eine einzige Bespassungsstelle. Sollte man stattdessen mehr Befrustungs- und Belangweilungsstellen einbauen? Es läuft doch alles wieder darauf hinaus: Spiel X besser als Spiel Y, einmal in die Laufrichtung und einmal in die andere.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> dann erweck nicht den anschein genau in das von mir aufgezeigte schema f zu passen ... bzw danke für deinen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe schon immer meine Aussagen mit Beispielen untermauert. Ist glaubwürdiger als einfaches "ich mach mir den Spielspaß selber" ohne jegliche Beispiele. Mir fällt da nämlich nur 6vs6 ein, gibts noch was anderes in WAR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (18. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu deiner Info spiele ich momentan garkein MMO. Keines bietet mir momentan das, was ich suche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum macht man denn sowas? das hatten wir in der ersten Woche nach WotLK Release von ganz allein ... da hatten wir n paar 200er items und auf gings nach Naxx... immerhin 5 Bosse gelegt im ersten run... Patch ging halt einfach nicht... allgemein war alles mit enragetimer nicht schaffbar... die Woche drauf gings dann aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (18. August 2010)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> Man muß aber auch sagen das das Warhammer PvP nicht mit dem im WOW zu vergleichen ist ...
> 
> Warhammer is viel einfacher gestrickt und auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



in WoW hab ich schon ca. 10 Duelle gemacht... ich spielte seit der beta... das erste Duell hat schon keinen Spaß gemacht, und bis zum letzten hat sichs nicht verändert...

Was in WoW Spaß gemacht hat, waren die "Raids" von TM auf SS oder umgekehrt. Das war funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 12h+ lange AV Battlegrounds...




genau das gibts halt in WAR - einfach nur sinnlos rummoschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: ich hab vor WoW Planetside gespielt - da gings auch nur ums rummoschen. Facilites einnehmen oder verteidigen, Kontinente erobern / verteidigen.




Konnte man 20min oder 20h am Stück spielen, kein Problem, war halt einfach n Krieg - mal hat man was erobert, mal ist man geschlagen worden... quasi ein großes CS mit Landkarte aber ohne Ranking in der ESL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe schon immer meine Aussagen mit Beispielen untermauert. Ist glaubwürdiger als einfaches "ich mach mir den Spielspaß selber" ohne jegliche Beispiele. Mir fällt da nämlich nur 6vs6 ein, gibts noch was anderes in WAR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*gähn* natürlich nichts auser zerg v zerg.*hust*nougatriegel*hust* 
Oh man jedem der mal bissel was anderes gezockt hat als lala instanziertes pvp ,welchs einfach nur ne Adaption von TF/UT/CS auf nen MMO system ist,weiss doch was es für möglichkeiten gibt.Hmmm schliesst dich wohl nicht ein wenn du extra beispiele aufgrund Ideenlosigkeit brauchst. :/ 
1vXX,2vXX,6vXX,12/24vXXX(nur mal um die intressanten Combos zu nennen andersrumg ehts aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur mal im RvR bereich,im pve gibts ja auch noch einiges an betätigung womit man sich die zeit vertreiben kann von set sammeln,über weltbosse machen usw(und ja da bieten andere MMOs mehr wenns auch nicht gleich besser sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich geh wohl viel zu oft davon aus das mein gegenüber schon in den PreWoW Zeit gespielt hat und nen paar ideen hat was man auserhalb von zerg v zerg/ 6v6 /keep to keep noch so alles machen könnte ohne vom Hersteller mit "erfolgen" geködert zu werden damit mans überhaupt mal macht ........

zu Jiro gz noch son Spezi der wieder statt nen post zu lesen lieber kaffesatz liest und sachen reininterpretiert weil er sich und sein MMO beleidigt fühlt. *augenroll*


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> *gähn* natürlich nichts auser zerg v zerg.*hust*nougatriegel*hust*
> Oh man jedem der mal bissel was anderes gezockt hat als lala instanziertes pvp ,welchs einfach nur ne Adaption von TF/UT/CS auf nen MMO system ist,weiss doch was es für möglichkeiten gibt.Hmmm schliesst dich wohl nicht ein wenn du extra beispiele aufgrund Ideenlosigkeit brauchst. :/
> 1vXX,2vXX,6vXX,12/24vXXX(nur mal um die intressanten Combos zu nennen andersrumg ehts aber auch
> 
> ...



So viele Möglichkeiten gibts da leider nicht - vor allem nicht wenn diese dann auch Spaß machen sollen und öfters auftreten sollen.

Ich spiele seit Meridian MMOs und in jedem Open-PVP / PVP MMO Spiel entwickeln sich folgende Dinge zu den "Haupt-PVP-Ereignissen":

- Zerg vs. Zerg oder eben einseitiger Zerg (was in 99% der Fälle für die unterlegene Fraktion keinen Spaß bedeutet - vor allem keinen langfristigen Spaß, da auf 1e coole "Ausfallaktion durch die Hintertür" eben 99x stumpf abgefarmt werden kommt - Leute die drauf stehen gibts natürlich immer, großartig viele sind das jedoch nicht)

- Ganking (besonders schlimm in Spielen die keine Mechanik haben um "high lvl plus roxxor imbagear" vs "naked lowlvl" zu unterbinden)

- Duelle (optional für den ders mag)

- Instanziertes PVP (egal in welcher Form)

Daneben gibt es noch Small-Group PVP und andere Situationen, die aber im Verhältnis ungleich viel seltener auftreten. Meist so viel seltener, dass sie kaum noch großartig als Hauptbestandteil des Spiels gesehen werden können. Seit meinem Urlaub und meinen 40ern in WAR geb ich mir das Spiel ziemlich hardcore und es ist in WAR absolut nicht anders.

Entweder instanziertes PVP (SCs / City - Sieges) oder es wird gezergt. Alles andere sind absolute Seltenheiten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. August 2010)

Naja daS Problem ist an WAR das es eine Belohnungsystem hat. Man muss eben Zeug farmen um bessere Items zu bekommen und man brauch am Ende bessere Items, da andere diese auch tragen. Das heißt also man will so früh wie möglich im T4 anfangen, damit so viel Renown, Einfluss und anderes bekommt, dass man schnell 40/40 ist und wenigsten Grund Rüstungen tragen kann. Aber durch dieses Schlecht Konzepierte Belohnungsystem, wird der Einzelne nicht belohnt, sondern dass der Einzelne im Zerg bleibt. Es wird also nicht Teamplay belohnt, sondern Egoismus. Nein ich geh jetzt nicth aus der Burg und helfe den Leuten rein, ich bleib hier, ich bekomme ja wenigsten Renown. Sollen sie die Burg erobern, bei der nächsten sind wir dann alle zusammen. ... nach diesem Konzept. 
Denn wenn man zu weit weg ist, bekommt man nichts. Versucht man BOs zu erobern, bekommt man zwar was. Aber es kann fix gehen, dass man vom Feind erlegt wird und nichts bekommt. Da nicht jeder und alle Klassen die Burg verlassen wollen. Sobald man in der Burg ist, bleibt man drin. Man geht über die Hintertür mit Abfang Kommandos raus. Aber alle die vom WC kommen, müssen sehen wie zur Burg kommen. Ab Burg kann man ihnen helfen, bis Burg nicht. Dort müssen sie Teams bilden und los reiten.
Dann wird Renown und Co. ja ungerecht verteilt und seltsam. Die Quets zählen für die 6er Gruppe, Renown für die WB. Man bekommt welches, wenn man am Leben ist, wenn man tot ist bekommt man nur diese Bonus Auschütungen. Das heißt als, ich will am Leben bleiben. Wer AE hat, bekommt recht gut Renown, ob das billiger AE Heal ist oder billger AE Buff, damit kann man sich immer paar Reownpünktchen Extra verdienen. Man wird also nicht für das Verteidigen belohnt oder das Angreifen selbst. Sondern für das Erfolgreiche Verteidigen oder Erfolgreiche angreifen. Aber im SC reicht für die quest zu, wenn ich dabie bin und bissel mit drine rum laufe. Auch hier muss ein RVR Lake weite Ausschütung und jeder der mit gemacht hat, bekommt auch was für die Zeit, die er mit gemacht hat und für das was er mit geleistet hat, auch wenn er nicht im Gebiet ist oder offline. Damit einfach die Leute die wenig Zeit haben auch was davon haben. Denn bei WAR ist der Zeitpunkt des Online seins wichtig. Wenn man ne Zone Tappt und man hat 4 Bos erober und 2 Burgen, bekommt man Mega viel. Wenn man jetzt aber 4 Bos hat und 2 Burgen, der Feind aber die SC herschaft hat, geht es hin und her. Denn wenn man als team ins SC geht, kann er ungeschützt die BOs sich schnappen usw. Dann hat man zwar die SC, aber nicht mehr die BOs und dann jagt man sich hin und her. Ist ja auch gut so, aber es wird nicht belohnt. Wenn man aber jetzt später On kommt und 2 Bos mit tappt und ne Burg erobert und dann die SC hat ... gibt es was. Wenn man aber off muss, vorher schon, weil dass hin und her ca. 4 h dauert ... nichts. Man ist raus. 
Daher werden Leute belohnt die viel aktiv im PVP sind und vorallem die im Zerg dabei sind und diesen Zerg stärken, egal wie und egal ob Sinnvol. Wenigstens dabie sein. 

Bei WOW hat man diesen Schrott ja auch. In Wintergrasp merkt man das. Da wird der Raid unterschieden usw. Aber wenn ne Burg zerstört wird gibt es dne Sieg für alle, wenn ein Turm einfällt gibt es den Sieg für alle und das selbe müsste im RVR sein. Es müsste für alle die Eroberung des BOs geben. Natürlich wird es Leecher geben. Aber wir sind ein Server, da wird man zusammen halten und die Leecher werden im Endgame es schwer haben. Denn dort bekommen sie zwar ihre Items, aber es bringt ihn nichts. Da sie nicht kämpfen lernen, die Leute nicht kennen und wenn man sich in Teams ud Gilden Organisiert ... dann hat doch so eine Flasche 0 Chance. Wie du willst mit? Nein pech, wir suchen zwar ein Tank, aber keinen BO ... obwohl wir diesen BO nehmen usw. Nach dem Motto. Warum muss das System so aufgebaut sein, dass man Leute belohnt, die zum Zeitpunkt der Ausschütung dabei sind und nicht die, die dafür mit gesorgt haben. Warum belohnt man nicht einfach den WEg dahin und mit der Kontrolle um das Gebiet, schaltet man eben andere Dinge Freie. Ein paar Händler, von den man eben Items bekommt und ein paar besondere PQs. Die dann für Ca. 30 Minuten nach Verlorener Kontrolle bleiben. Warum nicht sowas, dass man eben nicht mit Renown Belohnt. Sondern mit paar neuen Dingen und dort bekommt man halt paar Items, die man auch so bekommt. 
Solange es so aber bleibt. Wird immer der Zerg belohnt und der Einzelne dafür, dass er drin ist und versucht am Leben zu bleiben. Nicht dafür, dass Leute sich vom Zerg Lösen und den Gegnerischen Zerg versuchen zum Teilen zu bewegen. In dem sie eben BOs erobern usw. Das wird nicht belohnt und genau deswegen hat man in WAR weniger Optionen, als man glaubt.

Weil die Lakes vorgeschrieben sind, teilweise enorm klein sind für Massen Schlachten sind einige Orte enorm schlecht ausgelegt und dann kommt dazu, dass nur der Zerg belohnt wird und man nur an einem Festen Zeitpunkt. Die Auschütung für Kontrolle kann man doch von den Prozenten abhängig machen und dann bei 100% eben Gebiets Kontrolle solangem an sie hat und 30 Minute dananch paar neue Optionen in Form von Open RVR PQs. Wo man eben dann günstig an Kriegsmaterial kommt und sich nochmal paar Marken Extra Verdienen kann und bissel Einfluss vorallem. So könnte man im RVR eben wirklich den Lake nutzen zum Kämpfen es würde sich für den Verteidiger Lohnen die BOs zu tappen. Da beide Seiten was von hätten. Die in der Burg und die außerhalb.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> *gähn* natürlich nichts auser zerg v zerg.*hust*nougatriegel*hust*
> Oh man jedem der mal bissel was anderes gezockt hat als lala instanziertes pvp ,welchs einfach nur ne Adaption von TF/UT/CS auf nen MMO system ist,weiss doch was es für möglichkeiten gibt.Hmmm schliesst dich wohl nicht ein wenn du extra beispiele aufgrund Ideenlosigkeit brauchst. :/
> 1vXX,2vXX,6vXX,12/24vXXX(nur mal um die intressanten Combos zu nennen andersrumg ehts aber auch
> 
> ...


Das hat nichts mit Ideenlosigkeit zu tun. Du hast lediglich das aufgegriffen, was ich schon geschrieben habe. Ob ich jetzt mit 6 oder 2 Leute im RvR Gebiet roame macht da keinen Unterschied. Im RvR Gebiet überrollt dich der Zerg.


> Ich geh wohl viel zu oft davon aus das mein gegenüber schon in den PreWoW Zeit gespielt hat und nen paar ideen hat was man auserhalb von zerg v zerg/ 6v6 /keep to keep noch so alles machen könnte ohne vom Hersteller mit "erfolgen" geködert zu werden damit mans überhaupt mal macht ........
> 
> zu Jiro gz noch son Spezi der wieder statt nen post zu lesen lieber kaffesatz liest und sachen reininterpretiert weil er sich und sein MMO beleidigt fühlt. *augenroll*


Ja, auch vor WoW hab ich MMOs gespielt. Ich red mir aber fehlenden Content nicht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dir nach ist es quasi schlecht, wenn man einen Grund innerhalb des Spiels hat, weswegen man etwas tut?

Edit: Und jetzt nicht falsch aufgreifen, natürlich gibt es auch in Warhammer einiges am Ende zu tun. Nur ich lass mir nicht unterstellen, dass jegliche Aktivität abseits der Norm (10er Raids zu 8 machen z.B.) ideenlos ist, nur weil es dafür zum Beispiel einen Erfolg gibt.


----------



## Terlian (18. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> es geht wohl eher darum das sie vom Hersteller an die Hand genommen werden und durchs spiel von bespassungsstelle zu bespassungsstelle geführt werden wollen .zu erst geht es zu dungeon 1,da gibts set a dann zu dungeon fürs bessere set b usw das ganze gepaart mit tagesquests das hans udo auch täglich was zu tun hat mit der mohrrübe auf ne belohnung vor der nase wenn er selbige auch täglich wochen lag grin... äh heldenhaft erfüllt voller tatendrang und freude weil ja ach so abweglungsreich ist. Ach in WAR hat man bedeutend mehr möglichkeiten im PvP als nur von Burg zu Burg zu rennen allerdings setzten diese möglichkeiten ne gewisse eigeninitiative vorraus da ist es halt für das gro einfacher sich dem Zerg anzuschliessen da kann man so schön den kopp abschalten und wird auch noch belohnt. klar das das mit der zeit fade wird ist halt auch ne art tagtägliche tagesquest sogar die sache mit der belohnung stimmt überein .......



Klassisches Eigentor, geht vollkommen am Thema vorbei.

Du hast oRvR und du hast Szenarien, das war es.
Du hast Talisman Herstellung und du hast Pharmazie, das war es.

Abwechslung bedeutet, man hat mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, und zwei sind da verdammt wenig, vor allem wenn diese teilweise noch eingeschränkt sind.

Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?
Nein.
Warhammer Online: Age of Waiting.

Denn die meiste Zeit wartet man auf irgendwas, und genau in der Zeit sollte man irgendwas zu tun haben, hat man aber meist nicht, weil einfach die Möglichkeiten fehlen.
Und genau deswegen gehen die Spielerzahlen auch runter, genau deswegen werden die Zahlen von Anfang 2009 immer nur wieder wiederholt.

Ach ja, poste doch einfach mal deine ganzen Möglichkeiten, dann können wir ja sehen was von diesen dann unterm Strich wirklich übrig bleibt.
2002 mit MMOs angefangen und die Mehrzahl der erlebten Spiele, stecken WAR selbst heute noch im Punkt Abwechslung locker in die kleine Westentasche.
Wenn ich da nur an Neocron, welches ebenso auf PvP ausgerichtet war, denke - dagegen ist das Angebot hier in WAR ein schlichter Scherz.


----------



## jeef (18. August 2010)

Hm alternativen sind eigentlich alle MMOs die atm draußen sind^^

In Richtung PvE-Orientierung gibts eigentlich nur HdRO oder Age of Conan
viele sagen das dort der PvE-Teil ganz schön gemacht ist das weiß ich aber nicht da mein max level da 21 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die düstere brutale Welt ist ziemlich schön umgesetzt.PvP soll da ziemlich kacke sein.
Wenn du PvP Spielen willst beiben eigentlich auch wieder nur 2 Spiele
WAR wo ich aber sagen muss nur wenn man das Zergen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für richtiges PvP = GuildWars (da gibts nicht wirklich ne alternative zu^^)
(Aion wäre da auch noch eine Möglichkeit) da muss ich aber sagen ich finds allen im allen nicht gutgelungen,Story ist schmal PvP ist doof.
Zudem die schlechte Anpassung an die EU, vllt wird das ja mit 2.0 besser. (Ich glaubs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und das Argument mit der Grafik zieht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verschwommen matschige Texturen, wirkt eigentlich nur schön wenn man es von weiter
wegbetrachtet durch die schönen Lichteffekte wirkt alles in allen "schöner" als es eigentlich ist. Sieht für mich alles aus wie aus einem Guss-flüssigemplastik ;O

Gibt aber noch viele andere Games die ganz nett sind
Eve,DDO,EQ2 vllt sogar SWG aber das ist nicht jedermans Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen kann,fingerweg von den atm aktuellen F2P Games ;O bis auf DDO


----------



## jack theripper (18. August 2010)

es gibt keine alternative.


----------



## Set0 (18. August 2010)

Och Age of Conan ist wirklich gut, dem muss man ne Changse lassen. Genau so wie Herr der Ringe Online.
Ansonsten Everquest 2 oder auch Warhammer Online. Einfach mal auf Internetseiten selber informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Im RvR Gebiet überrollt dich der Zerg.



sei halt schneller,denk halt mit,umgeh ihn halt so gut wie es geht und die gebiete sind zwar kleiner als in DaoC aber immer noch gross genug das man dem zerg recht oft genug entkommen kann wenn man sich nicht ganz doof anstellt oder zu fraggeil wird.
Bzw ja du bist ne ideenkiste da du zu 8 dies und jene 10er machtes usw ,hach gott sorry das ich dich nicht dafür feiere aber mein gott das hat man doch in ähnlicher Form alles auch gemacht,Langeweile kann nun mal seltsame Blüten treiben oder man wollt halt sehn wie weit man solo/zu 2 in Scholo und wie sie alle hiesen kommt (ja ich war nur bis 09.2008 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ......



Terlian schrieb:


> Du hast oRvR und du hast Szenarien, das war es.
> Du hast Talisman Herstellung und du hast Pharmazie, das war es.
> 
> Abwechslung bedeutet, man hat mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, und zwei sind da verdammt wenig, vor allem wenn diese teilweise noch eingeschränkt sind.


du vergisst PvE .....

zu den Berufen:Ach komm das ist doch augenwischerei wenn du es als abwegslung pur bezeichnest wenn ich 6 statt 2 berufen hab aber man am ende das eine mal doof karten abklappert um stunden lang erze zu farmen,das andere mal doof karten abklappere um blumen zu farmen.Aus den blumen man dann noch was brauchbares basteln kann bei den erzen dann aber nur zufallig dropende juwelen wirklich gebrauchen kann da inge-Zeug/waffen/Rüsstungen zu 95% müll sind und die beschaffung von rezepten maximal nur dem sammeltrieb befriedigt weil man das was da rauskommt nicht mal twinks was bringt(obacht veraltetes Wissen meinerseits kann natürlich sein das man inzwichen 90% der gecrafteten sachen immer gebrauchen kann... ).
Mag ja dran liegen das ich nicht mehr son haufen Zeit hab den ich unbedigt totschlagen muss aber das ist keine abwegslung das ist Zeitstehlen der übelsten sorte.Die einzige abwegslung ist das ich das eine mal nach erzhaufen suche und das andere mal nach Blumen und das die rezzepte nen anderen namen haben. Angeln der selbe quark,sorry aber wenn ich meine Freizeit damit verplempern mag und das super abwegslungsreich finde auf nen balken zu schaun na hallo ....... dann doch wiederdas alte DaoC craftsystem da konnt ich wenigsten nebenbei lesen stellt sich nur die frage warum ich Strom durch den rechner verplempere ........ ach ja um skill punk 1050 zu bekommen und zu 90 % sinnbefreites Zeug baun zu können.



Terlian schrieb:


> Denn die meiste Zeit wartet man auf irgendwas, und genau in der Zeit sollte man irgendwas zu tun haben, hat man aber meist nicht, weil einfach die Möglichkeiten fehlen.


spiel halt mal Order dann musste ned immer warten .........



Terlian schrieb:


> Ach ja, poste doch einfach mal deine ganzen Möglichkeiten, dann können wir ja sehen was von diesen dann unterm Strich wirklich übrig bleibt.



hat ich schon .........



Terlian schrieb:


> Wenn ich da nur an Neocron, welches ebenso auf PvP ausgerichtet war, denke - dagegen ist das Angebot hier in WAR ein schlichter Scherz.


bugcron? jo da konnt man viel machen anderseits sind doch bei WAR schon die leute zum teil überfordert ......


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. August 2010)

Ein Zerg umgehen, geht aber nicht überall. Gibt Gebiete da funzt es und in anderen hat man eigentlich fast keine Option und spätestens bei der Burg trifft man sich eh. 

PVE ist in WAR nicht gerade toll und das gefällt einigen nicht. Es ist zwar ne alternative, aber macht auch kein Spaß. Weil da kann ich gleich Spieler töten. PVE ist nichst weiter, als ne Art Zeitvertreib zwischen SC, weswegen viele auch einfach ne PQ nehmen und dort Step 1 und mit etwas Glück Step 2 versuchen. Das macht mehr Sinn als die Langweiligen Quests zu nehmen und ewig zu laufen und dafür am Ende Items zu bekommen, die man eh schon hat oder bessere oder bessere bekommt und somit der Aufwand nicht wirklich lohnt und man lieber Renown sich organisiert wenn man kann und wenn man muss eben PQs abgrast, solange kein O.RVR ist. Deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn sie in jedem PVE Lager, SC Anmelde Typen reinstellen für die Quests und die PVP Killquest. Weil im O-RVR geh ich net ins SC, da bin ich im O-RVR und zocke mit dem Zerg. Im PVE aber, will ich nicht sein. Da bin ich nur, weil die SC net aufgehen und ich eben die Pausen Brücke. Also kann man sich doch genau dieses Spielverhalten zu nutze machen.

Das mit Spiel halt Order ... ja mag sein. Aber wo sieht man genau wie stark die ORder/Destro überlegen/unterlegen ist. Vorallem wenn ich mal einen 40er hab, gibt es nur noch PVE für den Job Scavaengen oder Butchern oder einfache PQs farmen für Behälter. Das warten ist bei WAR wirklich ein Problem, was da ist. Was vielen nicht gefällt und selbst im RVR kommt man mit einer Gruppe in solche zwangs Pausen. Als Deff wartet man den Def Burg tick ab, als Off muss man 3 Minuten am BO warten bis es mal für einen gehört und dann ist es 15 Minuten geschützt. 

Überfordert bei WAR? Bitte wo. Der Lake ist eindeutig markiert und man bekommt ne RVR Warnung, also ergo bin im RVR Lake. Die 4 BOs und Burgen erkenne ich, dass einzige ich muss den Zerg suchen. Die PQs hat man, wie alles im PVE, nach zweimal soweit verstanden. Es gibt paar da passiert nicht viel und andere muss man halt mal was machen, aber wie gesagt nach 2 mal ist es ungefähr drin. Die SC haben hier und da Mechaniken, die nicht genau erklärt werden. Aber am Ende scheinen die egal zu sein. Denn es geht nur ums farmen. Dafür ist ein SC da. Überfordert sind doch die Leute eigentlich eher mit Eve Online, Darkfall Onlien und allem was nicht LEvel, feste Klasse hat.

War muss ich sagen hat Potenzial, wenn sie eben im T4 das RVR zu einer Zone formen und dort über 1 Zone alles regeln und diese scheiß Lockmechanik lockern. Das was einige eben schon immer mal sagen und auch ich, würde es begrüßen. Wenn auch im RVR es flüssiger laufen würde und die Zwangspausen durch Kämpfe kommen und nicht weil man 3 Minuten warten muss oder 15 bis der Lock weg ist. Sondern weil der Feind eben darum kämpft. Auch weg von diesem zum Zeitpunkt X, wenn Burg erobert ist Ausschütten oder nach X Minuten wenn kein Feind mehr da ist. Sondern immer und ständiger. Aller so und so viel Minuten einfach ausschütten und jedes mal, wenn eben was passiert ist. King tot, Feinde vernichtet usw. Weg von den Quests im RVR, hin zu PQs und den Killcollectoren. Der hat doch im Video gesagt, wie nervige es war. Wenn man sich durch Mobs hackt und der Questgeber sagt, töte diese Mobs. Toll im RVR hacke ich mich durch spiele und wenn ich 25 hab, ist die Quest voll. Wenn ich aber in der Burg oder außerhalb gerade 100 gekillt habe, ist es egal. Ich sollte 25 töten, die 75 hätte ich bekommen, wenn ich die quest abgebe und neu annehmen. Nur ist PVP nicht wie PVE. Dort kann man net mal kurz sagen. "Halt wir haben unsere Quests voll" oder "Moment ich hab alle 4 Bos erkundet, bevor ihr tappt ... geb mir 10 Minuten ich erkunde noch 2 Burgen und geb die Quests ab und hole mir dann die fürs BO" ... sondern man erobert das BO. Also kann man das doch gleich im BO verbauen die Belohnung oder in Form vom Buch usw. Warum dort Quests und im T1 führt man diese Marken/Erober das BO Quest ein und im T2-T4 bleibt es bei erstmal sinnlos erkunden, dann erobern, dann killen udn dann 3 Marken. Warum net aller X Eroberungen 1 Marke. Aller 10 Bos gibt es ne Marke oder aller 5 Bos. Aller 100 Spieler gibt es ne Marke extra oder eben aller 50 und das über Kill Collectoren, wäre doch perfekt und einfach, hätte man mehr Quests frei. Aller 5 Burgen oder bei jeder Burg ne Extra Marken und fertig. Weg mit der Kiste aus der Burg. Ich find zwar ist die Kiste stilisch, aber störend. Da sie im PVP nicht ganz passt, auch die Bannerquest, sollte ne ARt Sammelquest werden. Die Banner sammelt man im Questlock und kann sie bei den Chefs abgeben, die dann Zwergisch oder Elfische Antworten geben, so nach dem Motto wieder etwas Groll aus dem Buch gestrichen usw. Das man eben wenn man mal ne Gruppe hat, wirklich drin bleiben kann. Damit eben das RVR fest ist, man kann drin bleiben, ohne jedes mal zu diesem seltsamen WC zu laufen, damit man dort seine Quest abgeben kann. Denn wenn nicht, verliert man ja paar XP oder etwas Gold. Meine Bonus Gold, kann man ja auch geben aller 10 Spieler ein Silber oder so was oder halt 5 usw. Das man eben beim Killcollector dann für 50 Spieler 25 Silber bekommt und ne Marke. Ist zwar so gesehen weniger als jetzt, aber nicht so stockend und man weiß das man es bekommt. 
Man soll nicht wie bei WOW für Marken fast alles bekommen und jede Marke geschenkt. Aber es soll auch net wie jetzt sein, dass man die Marken nicht bekommt weil man erstmal alles erkundet hat und wenn man es hat, gibt es keine Gruppe mehr. Dann muss man warten oder man ist in einem anderen Lake, wo man wieder die Quest machen muss. Nur dort hat man eben keine Gegenspieler, also bleibt da der letzte Step aus usw. Man muss net alles mit Marken belohnen, dat kann man am Ende auch im T4 regeln. Aber eben über solche Soliden Dinger, die immer laufen XP und villeicht auch etwas Einfluss usw. geben.
Die quests im PVP kann man dann immernoch machen. Von einfachen Dingen, wie Chef kill, zu Ohren sammeln von Druchii im Hochelfen Lake oder Scs zum Beispiel. Bis hin zum BO erobern und dort eben mit dem Chef reden und dessen Quest erfüllen. Der aber nicht sagt, töte X Spieler im BO bereich. Sondern organisier mir eben Fässer Bier, wenn wir ablegen sind wir ohne Vorrat usw. Also die Quests mehr in Richtung neben den üblichen PVP was machen und das übliche PVP über PQs und Killcollectoren lösen. Dann würde man schon denk ich viel erreichen. Gerade was das Leveln angeht, würde es deutlich solder laufen und nicht, wie es einige Zeit ja WAR. "Unsere KT Brauch noch X Leute, kommt schon" ... und 20 steehen verteilt in den WC rum, weil sie sich für ihre SC anmelden. Im O-RVR tät ich SC Anmeldung unterbinden und über NSCs regeln. Denn wer im O-RVR ist und kämpft, brauch net in ein SC und wenn man als Team ins SC geht, dann kann man dass auch machen. Nur hat man oft die Typen, die ins SC verschwinden sobald mal bissel PVP nicht so läuft, wie sie es gern hätten. Dann sollen die auch deutlich markiert für jeden aus der KT laufen in Richtung Camp oder NSC. Im PVE kann sich jeder anmelden, wo er will und auch in der Hauptstadt. Das ist ok und soll bleiben. Aber im O-RVR ist man im O-RVR und nicht solange im O-RVR, wie der Feind nicht gut ist. Sobald der Feind gut ist ... "Boar ihr Noobs" ... wie bei WOW leider auch der Fall. Sobald man paar Neulinge hat, die nicht alles kennen und es nicht so läuft, wie geplant ... hauen die Leute ab und im PVP Darf man feststellen, dass man den BG Chat wirklich ausschalten kann ^^. In WAR ist es aber Streckenweise auch net anders. Klar ist die Mehrheit vielleicht nicht so drauf, aber gibt genug die eben wie bei WOW. Nur ihre Items wollen und alles was dies verhindert, ist schlecht und deswegen wäre der Step bei Step Belohnung besser. Auch wenn die davon mehr haben, so hat der Rest auch was. Da hat man halt nur 4 BOs eingenohmen und ist an der Burg gescheitert, mit dem nächsten BO gibt es was. Während vorher ... taja ... haut ein Teil ab und heult und der Rest steht wieder da.


----------



## -hiten (23. August 2010)

war heute auf der gamescom und fand RIFT sehr interresant, würde sagen das sollte man im auge behalten und gucken was draus wird wenn man was neues ausprobieren will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.riftgame.com/de/


----------



## Nexarius (23. August 2010)

Erdengott schrieb:


> hmm was haltet ihr von Age of conan?






Age of Conan ist ein super Spiel, wenn du auf das Setting stehst.

Beste Grafik in einem MMO, bestes Nahkampf-System usw...

AoC hat viel zu bieten für Neueinsteiger.


----------



## Merihim (4. November 2010)

wer sich für Global agenda interessieren sollte: Hier sind ein paar codes womit ihr das Spiel im internet 30% billiger bekommt^^. GACOUOXOMERIH68472



  GACOUOXOMERIH68473



  GACOUOXOMERIH68471



  GACOU379748733030



  GACOUOXOMERIH68474


----------



## SireS (4. November 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine Alternative zu WoW. Vielleicht wollen das einige nicht wahr haben, es ist aber so. Derzeit gibt es kein Spiel was mehr zu bieten hat, geschweige denn technisch besser ist. Mit Warhammer bist Du schon gut bedient. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Blick auf AION werfen. Trotzdem ist unterm Strich WoW immer noch unangefochten. Die meisten warten auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2.



Scheint als seist Du nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, denn es gibt eine Menge Titel, die Wow technisch teils deutlich überlegen sind. Ich spiele Wow auch noch, aber wenn ich eine Weile Age of Conan oder Aion gezockt habe, dann muss ich mich wieder ganz schön umgewöhnen, was die Qualität der Grafik angeht beispielsweise. Worin Wow unangefochten ist, sind die Spielerzahlen. Das aber liegt meiner Meinung nach an der leichten Zugänglichkeit und den immer leichter erreichbaren Erfolgen/Ausrüstungsgegenständen usw. . *Individualität in Wow gibt es nicht*. Da sieht es in Aion bspw. ganz anders aus.

Man könnte noch viele weitere Merkmale aufführen. Bei Aion dauert eine Serverwartung maximal drei Stunden. Bei Wow angekündigte 8 Stunden, oft genug wirds dann jedoch doppelt so lange, ohne die Spieler zu informieren, wann es denn weitergeht oder sonstige Informationen. Bei Aion bekommt der Spieler unweigerlich das Gefühl vermittelt "Hey, deine Meinung ist uns wichtig" , was zahlreiche Umfragen ingame und konsequente Änderungen in darauffolgenden Patches belegen. 

Bei Wow habe ich nur noch das Gefühl, daß es von Patch zu Patch mehr kaputt gemacht wird. Da wird 2 Monate vor Release des Addons ein Patch aufgespielt, der die Chars völlig verändert und dessen Änderungen absolut auf das Addon abgestimmt sind. Da frage ich mich doch, was denen so durch die Köpfe geht. Ich meine BGs sind bspw. unspielbar geworden. Entweder man klatscht die Leute quasi Onehit weg (7k Arkanschlag keine Seltenheit bei meinem 68er Mage Twink) oder es kommt der pure Frust auf (mein Hunter ist nach 3 Aktionen im pvp out of focus und kann nix mehr machen).

Also hör bitte auf, Wow so zu hypen.

Fazit:
MMO-Neulinge sind mit *Wow *am besten bedient und bekommen viele viele Stunden Spass geboten, wenn Sie sich nicht zu früh vom allgemeinen Leistungsdruck anstecken lassen.
Alte (Wow-)Hasen dagegen sollten mal *Age of Conan* oder *Aion* anspielen, denn das sind echte Alternativen. Für Pvp-Muffel eignet sich auch *Der Herr der Ringe online* sehr gut, was atmospärisch sehr dicht ist.


LG
Sires


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

Naja, für PvP ist WAR >>> Aion, das hat dafür einen schöneren PvE Teil


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2010)

Über dne Daumen kann man das aber auch nie legen.
WAR PVP, Aion PVE, WOW PVE? Jedes Game hat doch bissel möglichkeiten und Optionen?
WAR hat ein anderes PVP als WOW, aber WOW hat auch PVP. Aion hat ein anderes PVE als WOW, aber es hat auch PVP usw.
Find WAR als PVP spiel zu sehen, ist auch falsch. Es hat viel PVP und der PVP ist auch der einzige Teil, der stark besucht ist. PVE ist ja eher weniger besucht, aber dat liegt nicht am Spiel selbst. Sondern daran, dass die wenigen eben mehr spaß am PVP, als am PVE haben und das mit guten Grund. Das PVE in WAR ist echt recht schwach afu der Brust. 
Nur ist es deswegen nicht zwingend mehr PVP als wo anderes. Es hat gewisse Züge von WOW und gewisse eigenen Züge. Aion hat auch hier und da sein PVP anreiz, klar macht es nicht so vielen spaß und darum haben es ja einige gelassen. Nur ist es kein reines PVE.
Meine bei Eve Online haste ständig PVP um dich, nur im High Sec hält es sich in grenzen ... obwohl ich neulich meinen Retriever verloren haben im High Sec ... *schnüff* und das durch einen Spieler ^^.
Daher finde ich schon findet jeder so bissel sein Spiel. 
Denn ob PVP in einem spiel besser oder schlechter ist, ist Geschmackssache.


----------

